# Can you critique her for me?



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting this doe instead of zippity, the breeder felt she would be a better fit. She will be my first lamancha can you please critique her for me?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Somebody critique this doe for me or i will send all buck fairies to your pg does lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No! Not the buck fairy! D:

I'm no professional but I'll have a go.

She looks like she has a lovely topline.
Her rump looks very nice. Long, flat, and level.
Tight elbows and shoulders, very good!
Good rear angulation, nice set legs.
Decent brisket.

I honestly can't find anything wrong. Maybe a little over at the knee. What does her udder/dam's udder look like?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont have pics of her dams udder on here. If you go to Robin-woods website she is under reference goats. Her Dam is Robin-Wood Zqaili CT and sire Altrece Firefly Forrest

And no buck fairies for you hehe


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with what Woodhavenfarm said. She is a beautiful doe.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't mind a few bucks this year so go ahead and send the fairy. However, I think to my inexperienced eye, she is perfectly lovely. It is hard to say for sure, because she is set up on a little incline, how strong her back looks, I wish she was on level ground, because in the pic, her front end looks shorter hoof to withers than her back end is hoof to hips. (hoping that's just an illusion) She has a nice level rump, looks tight and straight. She has a deep body and a beautiful feminine look. How old is she?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She is 5 months in the pic. Used2..all that wanted buck fairies would of got doe fairies just so you know lol..thanks gals i was thinking i was gonna have to take hte next step and lasso ya all to a chair and make ya critique my dang doe hehe


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I couldn't fine the pic of her dam.......


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the only pic I have on here, I will try to see if i can't get her to email me more so I can post them.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Her dam has a really nice udder and she is backed by awesome udder gentics!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's a very pretty girl! The main thing I don't like about her is her short, steep rump. But other than that, nice girl! She brisket is beautiful, she's deep bodied, sharp, angular and smooth. Congrats! She's a pretty color too, the same as my Bama


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Dam looks really nice too! <3


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Riley, Ive decided to get her


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! She looks a lot like her mom


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Mom looks really nice. Her udder looks to be very high and lots of fore udder extension. Congratulations on getting her.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it's been a crazy search i can tell you that...Above all i need this girl to be one heck of a milker!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is beautiful, hope you are really happy with her.


----------



## dawnrenae (Oct 23, 2012)

She is very nice. And we actually own Forrest now and I'm really excited to see his kids next year!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

dawn, Gosh I feel like we are almost family now lol. I'm sure you know his history then, you should be so pleased with him. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would love to see her freshen! She really is a nice doe.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Me too, I wish I had a lamancha buck to breed her too but I'm not buying one for just one doe so I will breed her to my Nigerian buck. I will def post pics when I get her in feb, I"m getting her a couple weeks after she kids, the breeder likes to keep them for a bit to make sure all is well if she sells one that has just freshened.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> This is the only pic I have on here, I will try to see if i can't get her to email me more so I can post them.


Wow on the doe!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I LOVE how square and deep she is-and her dam is a looker-So sorry-didnt see the post-please please please dont send the uck fairy!! I need doeling to sell so I can buy a buck!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Bridget...ok i won't send the buck fairy lol..


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I like her! 
I think she could have a little 'bit more brisket extension...but not bad. Her feet definitely turn out a litte(to medium). I would still like just a little more levelness to her rump, just a little. Really, really nice depth of side. 
Overall a good doe...I like her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think she is gorgeous , thats all I can add , sorry 
I dont know enough to comment on structure , just cuteness 

So , i dont get any buck fairies , right ? 

I had to keep reading the posts to figure out what the heck that 
meant , lolol.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Trickyroo, me too!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura no buck fairies lol..i forgot all about this post. I can't wait to get her and get ya all some updated pics of her. She's only 5 months in this pic...Age will help fill her out as well..


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a gorgeous girl !!! I can't wait to finally see her at your farm 
I'm so excited for you !!

I'm thinking of getting a LaMancha doe from a friend who lives a couple of hours from here. I know she has some awesome lines , I just need to decide who I want , lolol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> She is a gorgeous girl !!! I can't wait to finally see her at your farm
> I'm so excited for you !!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a LaMancha doe from a friend who lives a couple of hours from here. I know she has some awesome lines , I just need to decide who I want , lolol.


Hehe, I know a lot of lamancha breeders from shopping myself -- if you ever want to know some good farms, pm me 

I have a feeling us on the goat spot encourage each other's obsession :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I get her next month and I can't wait.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooo exciting! We'll need lots of new pics


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like her a lot and her dam looks great to! She should be a really nice show doe.  I agree, we will need new pics. What is her registered name, I'd be interested in looking up her pedigree. So is she bred to a ND now then?


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

She's a beautiful little doe, upstanding in the front end, prominent in the brisket, sharp whithers, level over the topline and rump, good rear leg angulation and depth of heart girth.
She's standing in the grass so I cant see her pasterns very well but she looks like they're a little weak, just make sure to breed her to buck with strong feet and legs (and I looked at that picture a long time to find something in need of improvement!), . Her Dam has an incredible udder, beautiful fore attachment and teat placement, hopefully she gets her moms udder!
I think you ended up with a very correct doe kid! Congratulations!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

goatiegurl*Oh said:


> I like her a lot and her dam looks great to! She should be a really nice show doe.  I agree, we will need new pics. What is her registered name, I'd be interested in looking up her pedigree. So is she bred to a ND now then?


*Robin-Wood Bella Sera FF *

Chamoisee
04/03/2011
Sire: Altrece Firefly Forrest
Dam: Robin-Wood Zwahili CT

This is her and her info..thank you both for the kind words...


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool! I really like what I've seen of the Altrece goats.


----------

